# standalone or oem for vr doka swap



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi all,

Just in the finishing stage of putting a vr into my t3 doka and I'm looking at that wiring harness wondering if it'd be easier to go standalone....


Any thoughts?


tia!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

You'll have better luck in one of the VR6 forums. This is the 90 deg. V6 forum.

What's a doka?


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

damn! Didn't even notice that this was the V6 forum!! Gettin old!



A doka is double cab pickup, they've been around for a while but they're not common.

Here's a pic of mine when it was rescued from a field:


----------

